# Netgear Wirleless Frewall Router WGT624 v3



## michaeld1 (Sep 2, 2008)

I can connect directly to the internet using the modem provide by Time Warner in USA.

However, when I use the Netgear Router and using the system resource CD, I cannot setup and keep getting message "modem cable disconnected".

Even though the cable is not disconnected, I keep getting this message and cannot proceed to set up the wireless router.

I disabled AVG. That did not work either.

I tried connecting to 192.168.1.1 site, but I cannot connect when I connect through the router.

Appreciate your help!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## michaeld1 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks John,

I have done the above before and still have the same problem. The IPCONFG /ALL returns a quick black screen, and no time to copy anything.

Any other suggestions greatly appreciated.

Michael


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Follow the instructions EXACTLY. You obviously missed this part.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:


----------



## michaeld1 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you.

Herer it is:


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Michael Djavahery>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Batman
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : socal.rr.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : socal.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-AF-BB-5C
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.24.140.148
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 24.24.140.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.42.32.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 66.75.160.63
66.75.160.64
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, September 03, 2008 9:58:3
5 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, September 04, 2008 9:58:35
PM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ADMtek ADM8511 USB To Fast Ethernet
Converter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-05-1B-01-1F-1B

C:\Documents and Settings\Michael Djavahery>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That IPCONFIG indicates you do not have the modem connected to the router's WAN port, but rather to one of the LAN ports. 

If this is without the router, you need to follow the configuration instructions I posted previously for us to know what is going on.


----------



## rthomp8363 (Aug 27, 2008)

i agree with john, both the 66.x and the 24.x address are provided by roadrunner. cable and configure your router right and it should present your system with a 192 address, not the ones you are getting.


----------



## michaeld1 (Sep 2, 2008)

johnwill said:


> That IPCONFIG indicates you do not have the modem connected to the router's WAN port, but rather to one of the LAN ports.
> 
> If this is without the router, you need to follow the configuration instructions I posted previously for us to know what is going on.



Thank you.

Here is what you asked for:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

:wave:
Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Batman
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-AF-BB-5C
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.193.207
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ADMtek ADM8511 USB To Fast Ethernet
Converter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-05-1B-01-1F-1


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That indicates the connection to the router is not recognized. If you really followed the instructions exactly, you either have a bad cable, bad port on the router, or the router is defective.


----------



## michaeld1 (Sep 2, 2008)

johnwill said:


> That indicates the connection to the router is not recognized. If you really followed the instructions exactly, you either have a bad cable, bad port on the router, or the router is defective.


Thank you for your help.

What wireless router do you recommend to get to connect to a laptop and one more PC?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Are you trying to connect wirelessly or with a wired connection to the router? You should be using a wired connection.


----------

